# Cork - Ireland



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Cork

Didn't put a lot of time in it so the pictures are quite simple  Don't see a lot of pictures of cities in Ireland, so I hope you enjoy  The pictures I made of Kilkenny, another Irish city aren't that good, maybe I'll post them later..





























































































































































































































































*Bonus:*

HDR picture










Comments are welcome :cheers:


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

What a beautiful, colorful European city!!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful pix. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Very lovely city!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

looks quaint


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks very nice place


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. The pictures are bad quality though.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Many nice colours, not what i expected. Lovely city!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

cute


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have never really seen pictures of this city before, thank you!


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Great photos!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Absolutely lovely photos! Nice little walking tour through the town!


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Great pics and a lovely city kay:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys :cheers:



Taller said:


> Absolutely lovely photos! Nice little walking tour through the town!


I don't know what was wrong with my lens actually. It made the photo's quite blurry I think. I made better photo's this vacation though. The photo's I made of Kilkenny are also poor quality hno: Thanks for the nice comment though


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks like a great place.


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm French. I went to Cork when I was 16. It's is a very animated and colorful city indeed.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Do you have a point and shoot, or an SLR? Might be something wrong with your auto focus. Do you have the option to manually focus?

Lots of "Corktowns" around the world, I should imagine.. we have one here in Toronto!


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Lovely city!

But your camera has a focusing problem ...


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Taller said:


> Do you have a point and shoot, or an SLR? Might be something wrong with your auto focus. Do you have the option to manually focus?
> 
> Lots of "Corktowns" around the world, I should imagine.. we have one here in Toronto!


:lol: , Don't really know what you are talking about. I mean, I never heard of SLR or something. I made great pics of Monaco and Italy. They are actually all sharp. I think there was some dirt on my lens. There is 1 thing I know sure : Night pictures are not the pictures you want to make with the camera I have.. Other pictures I made in summer 2008:

France:










Italy:



















Monaco:










Ireland [ December 2008 ]



















I think those are good quality pictures?


----------

